# Problem with /tmp/ folder



## ryu (Jun 14, 2012)

I have just installed firefox from the ports. When I try to download something I always get this error in Firefox.


```
/tmp could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
Change the folder properties and try again, or try saving in a different location.
```

`$ ls -lad /tmp/`

```
drwxr-xr-x  8 root  wheel  1024 14 Jun 14:27 /tmp/
```

What to do? Is this a bug? Should I not have automatically rights for this folder?


----------



## kpa (Jun 14, 2012)

The /tmp folder should have the permissions like this:


```
drwxrwxrwt  8 root  wheel  512 Jun 14 09:55 /tmp/
```

This will fix it:

`# chmod 1777 /tmp`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2012)

You should figure out what changed the permisions on /tmp, because the settings you had were really likely to break all kinds of stuff.


----------



## ryu (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you.

How could this happen? I have installed FreeBSD with this tutorial: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29652

After the installation I've just added an user with:

`# adduser`

And set all to default, besides the group (wheel).


----------



## kpa (Jun 14, 2012)

It looks like that the tutorial fails to mention that /tmp needs special permissions that have to be applied after the partition for /tmp is mounted, it's easy to forget that when you have a separate partition for /tmp, I've done that mistake myself couple of times.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2012)

Keep in mind that /var/tmp/ needs the same kind of permissions.


```
dice@molly:~> ls -ld /var/tmp/
drwxrwxrwt  6 root  wheel  2560 Jun  5 22:59 /var/tmp/
```


----------

